# seed boutique



## daf (Oct 2, 2008)

*whats up fellow growers, i ordered diesel ryders and wanted to know how long do they usually take for orders to arrive in the u.s. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2008)

*We ordered with a credit card and got them in like 10 days i think.  *


----------



## 694 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ordered from themwith CC on a Sun night, got confirmation on Monday, got the beans the following Tues. Real good service.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 3, 2008)

I sent them a money order, and one to Attitude at the same time. All arrived in good shape; Attitude was a bit more speedy. I like both and would recommend either.


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 4, 2008)

Used CC, took less than a week to the east side, US from the boutique.


----------



## Wood-dro (Oct 4, 2008)

mine took about ten days to the southeastcoast of u.s........they also threw in 5 free haze x skunk #1 beans...got to love it


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 4, 2008)

About a week, each of the three times I have ordered.


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 4, 2008)

Wood-dro said:
			
		

> mine took about ten days to the southeastcoast of u.s........they also threw in 5 free haze x skunk #1 beans...got to love it


 I got those free beans, too. Sam the Skunkman's 'Original Hazex Skunk#1'- tried 3, got 1 fem who is now at 13 wks flower. I only vegged for 18 days, would suggest 28 for a better yield. Mine has buds that are a little airy, but covered with trichs and spicy aroma. Excellent smoke, but it takes a while to grow. I found a place in the back and let it go while I grew some faster plants. 
  I hit it with some Pot of Gold pollen and got some nice looking seeds, they'll be my next start in a wk or two.


----------

